# intermittent yelping/leg pain



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello chi people:

Its been a while since I have been on but my little Jax (16 months old chi mix rescue puppy, approx. 4 pounds) has me very worried. Over the last several days, about once a day while he is playing or being picked up, he yelps as in pain for several seconds and favors his back right leg. Then, after a moment, he stops and plays normally. Yesterday after such an episode, he played for hours with our friend's chi Nero. Its happened at least once daily since Wednesday (today is Saturday). I've read a little about luxating patella and am wondering if this might be it. We have a vet that does house calls but due to the holidays cant see him until next week. I know a lot of chi owners have been through this and other scary doggie injuries. What should I be looking for? Can I give him anything in the meantime while waiting for his appointment? For those who don't know us, Jax is absolutely my baby and a joy in our family's life. I hate that he hurts, even sometimes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like L/P,i wouldn't let him play too much till you see the vet


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

We've closed off the bedrooms because he likes to jump on and off of the beds. I am trying to keep him from jumping on and off of the couches as much as possible. Hubby and I agree that play time should be on the floor, not the furniture as he gets so excited, jumping and twirling. It's easier to control him on the floor. During the day, he and our big dog are penned in our hallway which only has dog beds and water bowls. So far today, no yelping.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

AGREE with Michele... sounds like LP


----------

